# Deborah Schirru (Italian journalist)



## mcol (13 Juli 2012)

*Deborah Schirru - SI SoloCalcio 12/07/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

87 MB - 4'41" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (26 Juli 2012)

*Deborah Schirru - SI SoloCalcio + Calciomercato 20/07/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 

 

90,4 MB - 4'52" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (31 Juli 2012)

*Deborah Schirru - SI SoloCalcio 23/07/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 

 

63 MB - 3'25" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (2 Aug. 2012)

*Deborah Schirru - SI SoloCalcio + Calciomercato 01/08/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

112 MB - 6'02" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2012)

danke dir


----------



## mcol (19 Sep. 2012)

*Deborah Schirru & Roberta Leto - SI Monday Night 18/09/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

153 MB - 8'16" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## TobiasB (19 Sep. 2012)

seit wann sind Journalisten Celebs??


----------



## mcol (23 Okt. 2012)

*Roberta Leto & Deborah Schirru - SI Monday Night 24+26/09/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

113 MB - 6'08" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Roberta Leto & Deborah Schirru - SI Monday Night 01/10/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



141 MB - 7'39" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Roberta Leto & Deborah Schirru - SI Monday Night 08/10/12*

feat. "Amika" Models Italian Soccer Team



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



129 MB - 7'00" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Roberta Leto & Deborah Schirru - SI Monday Night 22/10/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



136 MB - 7'21" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (6 Nov. 2012)

*Roberta Leto & Deborah Schirru - SI Monday Night 29+31/10/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

191 MB - 10'20" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------

